# My boys tanks



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Be warned betta logs chip. I love the first one best. Beatiful tanks love the plants.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow I love each of your tank set ups! Beautiful bettas by the way.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Very nice tanks!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

They look great! Especially the first one...but I'm partial to Fluval tanks


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow, fantastic tanks...great eye for "scaping"!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Your first tank is stunning!!! The colors are amazing! Very lucky Betta!


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

When you say the logs chip, is the risk sharp edges on the log or the chips getting into the tank?


----------



## Spacebug75 (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful. I especially love all the plants in your second tank. I hope I can get mine like that.

What kind of lighting do you use?


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

staffylover said:


> When you say the logs chip, is the risk sharp edges on the log or the chips getting into the tank?


IME just the paint flakes off

ETA gorgeous tanks!


----------



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

What type of plants do you have in there?

Beautiful tanks!


----------

